# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Служение на праздник

## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы! Нам нужна помощь с организацией праздничной абхишеки Нарасимха-дева 3 мая, в воскресенье, в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты.
Начиная с 9 утра мы будем отжимать соки, подготавливать нектары и прочие жидкости. Всего нам нужны 64 жидкости. Приходите, это очень интересный опыт!
О своих возможностях сообщите, пожалуйста, в комментария. Также можно позвонить матаджи Анне Сушанской 89267937438
На абхишеку можно приносить хорошее молоко, мёд, фрукты. Лучше всего передать эти продукты до 10 утра воскресенья. Пожертвования на абхишеку можно сделать через секретариат храма или через карточку Сбербанка 4276 3801 0613 0821 оформлена на Манахова Виталия Леонидовича 

Вишну-рата дас

----------

